# Did anyone else know this.....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

CROSS POST

Below is an unverified list of foods they make.

DIAMOND
Manufactures dry foods

Diamond Pet Foods
PO Box 156
Meta, MO 65058
800-442-0402
Locations: Gaston, SC; Latrop, CA; Lubbock, TX; Meta, MO; Palm Coast, FL

Foods manufactured:
Artemis
Kirkland Signature Brand Pet Food
Natural Balance
Solid Gold Health Food for Pets

Last week I asked the president of a well known pet store if Diamond makes all the foods listed below and he said yes, with the exception that he didn't know about "Country Value" and "Artemis."

* Kirkland is made by Schell and Kampeter who also is dba for Diamond.
* TOTW
* Solid Golid
* Country Value
* Diamond
* Professional
* Natural Balance
* Artemis
* Chicken Soup for the Soul
* Canidae
* Nutra
* Premium Edge

*Another link stating who manufacturers what food.*

http://www.thepetfoodlist.com/manufacturers.htm

*Thankfully Natural Balance does supply this bit of comfort.*

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/PetFoodScreening.tpl


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, I knew that.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes they are the processing plant for many of those foods.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 8 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631845


> Yes they are the processing plant for many of those foods.[/B]



I was kind of shocked to find this out....there are a lot of high end foods they manufacture. Not sure how thrilled I am about it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh I wasn't aware that they made Canidae :shocked: I have been giving this food to the boys for over a year now and they did do well on it but I have heard they changed some of their ingredients so when my supply runs out I won't be buying any more.
I am in the process of trying Evo just to give the boys a change, but I will stay with Castor & Pollux canned as well because they do well on it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was just doing a search on Artemis dogfood and came across this thread. Is this a bad thing that Diamond manufactures Artemis? Just checking b/c I"m considering trying out Artemis for B&E. They are on C&P now. I tried to understand the thread but got confused! Please let me know if Artemis is ok in your opinion!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 10 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632959


> I was just doing a search on Artemis dogfood and came across this thread. Is this a bad thing that Diamond manufactures Artemis? Just checking b/c I"m considering trying out Artemis for B&E. They are on C&P now. I tried to understand the thread but got confused! Please let me know if Artemis is ok in your opinion![/B]



I just got free samples from them (Artemis) just go to their website and ask. My picky fluffs loved it!!! Diamond is the "processimg" plant for many many foods and Artemis has a stringent processs in place.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 10 2008, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633008


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Sep 10 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632959





> I was just doing a search on Artemis dogfood and came across this thread. Is this a bad thing that Diamond manufactures Artemis? Just checking b/c I"m considering trying out Artemis for B&E. They are on C&P now. I tried to understand the thread but got confused! Please let me know if Artemis is ok in your opinion![/B]



I just got free samples from them (Artemis) just go to their website and ask. My picky fluffs loved it!!! Diamond is the "processimg" plant for many many foods and Artemis has a stringent processs in place.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the info!!! Gonna go order some samples now!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, i am really surprised about this...Mia has just finished her Artemis and was doing really wonderful on it..I am also surprised to see Candidae on here b/c I heard it is another quality brand...if anyone has more reports/clarifications on this, please do share!! thanks in advance!!


----------

